# Need help with CWM Recovery!



## legmando33 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a rooted Stratosphere, and now I'm having problems with it. I flashed clockworkmod recovery via Odin a few months after the phone first came out. I was able to make nandroid backups and restore perfectly fine. But for about a month now I can't do that anymore. Half way through making the backup it just reboots. And since then whenever my phone is turned on, right under the Samsung boot logo there is a yellow triangle. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Try clearing the cache/dalvik cache. I had the same problem and a simple cache wipe fixed it, strangely.


----------



## legmando33 (Jul 31, 2012)

Trying it right now.....darn, didn't work. Still can't make backups or anything. Now my phone won't boot. Stays on the Samsung logo.









Sent from my kingdom


----------

